# Ghost Echo - Pearls for Swine



## CanadianDave (Oct 12, 2019)

This is another recycled beer label. This time from Lervig in Norway. The name of the beer translated to "Pearls for Swine."

Pedal sounds awesome. I've been holding off for too long on building it.

Not sure if I want to go with the clear knobs, or these metal telecaster knobs that barely fit on the enclosure.

Oh yeah, if you're wondering what that washer and screw are doing on the side, I had a few beer and didn't think through the first placement of the DC jack.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

I like the clear knobs myself, the tele ones look a bit busy.

Love the switch offset to go with the artwork!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 12, 2019)

I love it! Do you have any issues with the pots or switches compressing, twisting, or bubbling up the surrounding sticker when you tighten em down? I tried a sticker once but it may have been the wrong material so it did cause me those problems.


----------



## Barry (Oct 12, 2019)

Very creative!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 12, 2019)

Excellent!  I think the clear knobs look better.  I put black Tele knobs on my Covert and they do look good, but they nearly doubled the weight of the pedal.  As for the spare hole: been there, done that, bought the T-shirt!

Can we see the inside?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 12, 2019)

I just went to the store and bought a fancy beer with a cool label that's removable...to try the same. Problem is is that it was 8% and now I'm too buzzed to build.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

8% and up are the beers for me!


----------



## CanadianDave (Oct 13, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> I love it! Do you have any issues with the pots or switches compressing, twisting, or bubbling up the surrounding sticker when you tighten em down? I tried a sticker once but it may have been the wrong material so it did cause me those problems.



I didn’t have any problem with the beer label.
There was some resistance and “fisheye” happening when I sprayed clear on it. With some TSP between those coats, it came out OK. 

The only time I’ve had issues with drilling and peeling was when I used gold enamel with a decal and a clear over top. It was crazy. The metal shavings from the drill bit went between the enamel and the decal and created a pocket.


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 13, 2019)

Nice build, I like the clear knobs too!


----------

